# I can't find Zaya anywhere!



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

Been looking for weeks, I have called like 15 different stores and it has been out of stock (they say) for 4 months!

Any reputible places online to buy?


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

kgoings said:


> Been looking for weeks, I have called like 15 different stores and it has been out of stock (they say) for 4 months!
> 
> Any reputible places online to buy?


really It is always available here well crap they don't have it either! I was going to say Beverage Warehouse near me and I was going to ship it to you but mmmmmmmm something not right here :tpd:

I shall look but thats ok try this

http://www.beveragewarehouse.com/search/more_info.php?item_id=5833

:tpd:Rob

Here it is

http://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.asp?sku=00000066720


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I've heard rumors from the Distributor that supplies a local Bar with Zaya that they are stopping distribution of Zaya. So it may be time to stock up if supply is getting scarce.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

khubli said:


> I've heard rumors from the Distributor that supplies a local Bar with Zaya that they are stopping distribution of Zaya. So it may be time to stock up if supply is getting scarce.


I'll be darned it says item out of stock....

SO I goggle the darn thing and talked to a guy that says he ahs heard that they are done making it, BUT that he also said he has heard that it is a rumor and they are trying to drive up the price? SO who knows but try the Ron Zacapa Centenario 23 year old Rum 750ml
it is good ..


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

With Diagio buying the factory, I have heard rumors of them looking for a new place to produce Zaya, but so far it seems to just be rumors. hold on to what you have, no telling when you might see it again


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

gorob23 said:


> really It is always available here well crap they don't have it either! I was going to say Beverage Warehouse near me and I was going to ship it to you but mmmmmmmm something not right here :tpd:
> 
> I shall look but thats ok try this
> 
> ...


I have never had the Ron Zacapa...Good?


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

kgoings said:


> I have never had the Ron Zacapa...Good?


:tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

kgoings said:


> I have never had the Ron Zacapa...Good?





gorob23 said:


> :tu


Ron Zacapa 23yr.
:tu :tu :tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

kgoings said:


> I have never had the Ron Zacapa...Good?


Love Zacapa 15yr...Grrreat

Zaya was readily available last time I was at a Binny's in CHI town....


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

I was in my B&M tonight picking up some things, had Zaya a plenty, Santa Teresa, Zaccapa 23 Anos, pretty much anything you want.:ss


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

ResIpsa said:


> I was in my B&M tonight picking up some things, had Zaya a plenty, Santa Teresa, Zaccapa 23 Anos, pretty much anything you want.:ss


Rub it in will ya, how far a drive is that from Phoenix?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

kgoings said:


> Rub it in will ya, how far a drive is that from Phoenix?


According to Google, approximately 2,530 miles.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Too far, I gotta get the ship into cleveland and stock up :ss


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

4 bottles ay my Copps. I'm the only one buying, it seems.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

JPH said:


> Love Zacapa 15yr...Grrreat
> 
> Zaya was readily available last time I was at a Binny's in CHI town....


If it's the one on Milwaukee Avenue, I was there to pick up some Zacapa for the MoB a week ago and the slot on the shelf was empty.

 My sentiment too....


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

The newer release is coming to market - it's in California already. 

What should be noted is the newer isn't the same Guatemalan product and is now sourced out of Trinidad.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

So has anyone actually tried the new stuff yet?


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I'll have to look into the Trinidad stuff. I bought 4 extra bottles of the Guatemalan variety. Love that stuff! :dr


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

3 States, 12 stores and I finally scored a bottle. It say Guatemala on it, so I know what I'm drinking tonight.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Man I hope I can find a bottle or two next week in Detroit!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I found a couple of bottles last night....
















































































In my liquor cabinet! :r:tu


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

The folks over at ministryofrum.com have very nice things to say about the new version. One poster wrote about a Hi-Times tasting, where several people admitted they wouldn't notice the difference if not for the side-by-side tasting. Although others professed to smell the difference before tasting a drop.

General concensus is there's a slightly more pronounced 'bourbon vanilla' flavor, a touch sweeter, but still very smooth and enjoyable. There are a lot of comparisons to Angostura 1919, with most putting the new Zaya a little above the 1919.

I'm pretty pleased to here that, I'm a big fan of the 1919, specifically the vanilla notes. I'm looking forward to grabbing a new Zaya!


----------



## Pampero (May 22, 2008)

I've got a couple of bottles of the old stashed, and will try it against the new when I get some.

Ministry of Rum Thread

The thread runs 11 pages; the info on the new Zaya is towards the last three or four. The first pages discuss the_* horror*_ of the change, just like here, then the _*horror*_ of hunting for the dregs of what's left from Guatemala, then the _*horror*_ of trying to get the new stuff while it's still unavailable!

But they're serious about rum over there!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm going by tonight to see if it is the Guatemalan or not.

http://www.shoprandalls.com/path_product.cfm?d=rws25525

I'll report back my findings and if I have left any there for you guys or not.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

In that case try some Nicaraguan Flor DE Cana 18YR until you do find some :tu

http://www.hitimewine.net/istar.asp?a=6&id=165583!1104


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> In that case try some Nicaraguan Flor DE Cana 18YR until you do find some :tu
> 
> http://www.hitimewine.net/istar.asp?a=6&id=165583!1104


Good news, and bad.
I'll start with the bad. They were out of Zaya. Completely.

Good new is I picked up a bottle of Flor de Cana 21 Year AND a bottle of Ron Zacapa Centenario 23 Year!!!:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice picks:tu:tu I still hate that they aren't available here....maybe someday:tu


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Flor de Cana's eldest iteration is their 18 year old.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Chè said:


> Flor de Cana's eldest iteration is their 18 year old.


 Are you saying that they don't make a 21 year old like the one in my cabinet?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Are you saying that they don't make a 21 year old like the one in my cabinet?


He's right, but&#8230; (read below for the explanation)

I believe you, I have seen it on the shelf but passed it up due to the price. Some of the price seemed to be for the fancier bottle, besides you have it in the cabinet. Drink a sip for me. :tu










http://www.ministryofrum.com/rumdetails.php?r=481



> Dark brown rum distilled from molasses. Aged 15 years in used whisky and bourbon barrels.
> The second oldest rum from the distillery. Although the name is 21, the rum is aged 15 years. Rich full flavor starting with banana, coconut and roasted nuts. The vanilla and oak flavors linger. Slightly dry but certainly pleasing.
> Bottled at 40% alcohol by volume.


So this one is the oldest they produce. According to the above quote from the Ministry of Rum 










*The 21 on the label refers to the 21st century*&#8230; oh well, drink up.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Weeeeerd, thanks for the eye opener.
It really isn't quite worth it since there are rums like Zacapa 23 out there dor half the price!

But it is still a VERY good rum!



tzaddi said:


> He's right, but&#8230; (but read below for the explanation)
> 
> I believe you, I have seen it in the shelf but passed it up due to the price. Some of the price seemed to be for the fancier bottle, besides you have it in the cabinet. Drink a sip for me. :tu
> 
> ...


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Had Zaya once and loved it. Wish I could actually find it for a reasonable price here. The place I got my one and only bottle I had from was charging $48.  Not sure what other places here carry high end rums at good prices.


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

Found a local Grocery store with 6 bottles today, Zaya Guatemala


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I suggest you buy all 6 :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

poker said:


> I suggest you buy all 6 :tu


Kelly is right, you won't be sorry. :tu:tu


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Dont wait till next week though as chances are they wont be there. Many many folks out there searching.


----------



## Cozy (Feb 4, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Kelly is right, you won't be sorry. :tu:tu


Yep go get them ALL, before someone ask you the location. You might have no choice but to ignore them :r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Cozy said:


> Yep go get them ALL, before someone ask you the location. You might have no choice but to ignore them :r


Truth be told, I went and checked for you when you asked as the store is a block from me and they were all gone. I forgot to reply.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I got the last bottle of Zaya at the store by the shop. That means I now have 3 sealed bottles and 1/3 of an open bottle. :dr


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice Darrell! Seems like you guys are going after this stuff how I go after George T Stagg, William Larue Weller and the rare Four Roses bottles. I've heard a lot about Zaya from Jose and also from Eric B at The Party Source, but never tried any. If anyone comes up with a spot with a few, do let me know.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

BengalMan said:


> Nice Darrell! Seems like you guys are going after this stuff how I go after George T Stagg, William Larue Weller and the rare Four Roses bottles.


Funny you mention such things. We had a pretty decent earthquake Friday night and my first instinct was to run & check to make sure none of my Antique Collection bottles had taken a dive off the racks, as well as other bottles like the thread's title.

Yesterday was a good day. Set out with the intention of finding a bottle or maybe two to tuck away, and about 45 minutes later came home with this:


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

Chè said:


> Funny you mention such things. We had a pretty decent earthquake Friday night and my first instinct was to run & check to make sure none of my Antique Collection bottles had taken a dive off the racks, as well as other bottles like the thread's title.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day. Set out with the intention of finding a bottle or maybe two to tuck away, and about 45 minutes later came home with this:


prick....................:gn:gn


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks to a member on here, I found a place with a good stock of Zaya so I picked up 3 bottles. They're on the way right now.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> Thanks to a member on here, I found a place with a good stock of Zaya so I picked up 3 bottles. They're on the way right now.


So much for this. Stupid place won't ship out of CA, only within the state. Grrrr.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

BengalMan said:


> So much for this. Stupid place won't ship out of CA, only within the state. Grrrr.


I would caution, over the last couple of weeks CA's shelves have become heavily fortified with the newer Trinidad release. Including those 'grocery' stores so many have been getting lucky at. At least a couple of which that I visited had shelves filled with the newer.

If your potential purchase was from one of the two major CA retailers discussed here often, I'm pretty sure it's not the old Zaya they are currently stocking & selling.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Have you had a chance to try the newer Zaya? It's still not on the shelves in MD as far as I can tell. As much as everyone here is horny for 'old' Zaya, I'd love to see an unbiased comparison of the two.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Mark C said:


> Have you had a chance to try the newer Zaya? It's still not on the shelves in MD as far as I can tell. As much as everyone here is horny for 'old' Zaya, I'd love to see an unbiased comparison of the two.


I have tried it. I don't know about the "unbiased" parth tough. I can drink it (them) fine, but I'm not a huge fan of Angostura. So much for truly unbiased remarks / comparisons.

From what little I've observed, they did however do a pretty good job keeping the hue similar between the old / new bottles.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

Its kind of hard to find it in my area of NC, you might want to try online


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Chè said:


> I would caution, over the last couple of weeks CA's shelves have become heavily fortified with the newer Trinidad release. Including those 'grocery' stores so many have been getting lucky at. At least a couple of which that I visited had shelves filled with the newer.
> 
> If your potential purchase was from one of the two major CA retailers discussed here often, I'm pretty sure it's not the old Zaya they are currently stocking & selling.


After speaking with them and having one guy go grab a bottle while on the phone with me, it was the Trinidad bottling, NOT the Guatemalan version. I'm just glad I passed and wasn't sitting on a bunch of Trinidad.


----------

